# Saturday 6/25 Harbor View Open House



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Starting at 10 AM Saturday June 25 at Harbor View Marine,
3221 Barrancas on Bayou Chico get a free demo ride on a Pro Line, Nautic Star, Bayliner or Trophy. Inspect the many boats, motors, rental boats etc. that are available at Harbor View.

If you wish, come by boat and have the US Coast Guard Auxiliary give you a free safety inspection.

I will be there representing West Marine with some new electronic products like our Marine VHF Radio, only $299, that has built in AIS, (Automatic Identification System) reception. All commercial vessels over 300 tons and passenger carrying vessels must have AIS transponders that transmit their location, speed, CMG and other data over VHF frequencies.

Come on out and see what is happening. South of the west end of the Barrancas bridge. Check www.harborviewmarine.com 

Tom


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I forget, is that a 50% discount for PFF members???  Fuel prices just might be puttin' a damper on boat sales...


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rental boats available*

You are correct. The economy and fuel prices have put a damper on new boat sales. There are many real deals on used boats and rental boats may make more sense for some folks.
Kayak and canoe sales have increased due to fuel costs.

Many of us chose to live in this area because of the boating, fishing, hunting and outdoor activities. I had rather go fishing than out to dinner.
Plus you can eat what you catch at home.:thumbup:

Tom


----------

